# Sinnvolle Signalübergabe bei State Machines



## Tmbiz (9 November 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, 
aktuell befasse ich mich mit dem Thema PackML, Omac usw. Aber gerade fehlt mir der Ansatz in Bezug auf eine Strategie wie ich verschiedene Bausteine mit einander in Verbindung setzen kann. Ich habe das SPS Programm in verschiedene Ebenen geteilt. Das bedeutet, Aktoren werden von so genannten Control Modulen verwaltet. Also Motoren, Ventile oder auch Scanner oder andere Peripherie. Diese Control Module sind meistens als State Machine aufgebaut. Über den Control Modulen sind die Equipment Module welche Befehle an die Control Module senden und auf Rückmeldung warten. Die Equipment Module werden vom den UnitModulen gesteuert. Im OB1 ist der Aufruf Call Unit, Call Equipment, Call Control 

Hintergrund dieser Aufteilung ist die Idee, dass man die Control Module einfach tauschen kann, wenn z.B. ein andere Hersteller an Peripherie genutzt wird. Das bedeutet, dass in einem solchen Fall nur noch der Controler getauscht wird und das Equipment identisch bleibt. 

Nun ist es so, dass ich eine brauchbare Kommunikation zwischen den Ebenen herstellen muss. Die Control Module arbeiten immer nach den gleichen Prinzip. Das bedeutet mit einem Befehl wechselt der Controller von State 20_StandBy in den State XX_ArbeitXYZ ist die Aktion ausgeführt wieder in 20_StandBy. Die Equipment Module geben diese Befehle. Meine Idee ist, dass das jeweilige Modul die absolute Hoheit über die eigenen Signale hat. Das bedeutet, das Rücksetzen wird immer vom Absender durchgeführt. 

Nun suche ich nach einer klugen Idee, wie ich dem Equipment Modul eine Rückmeldung geben kann. Ich möchte nicht für jede Aktion eine Rückmeldung programmiere. Was wäre eure Idee für diesen Fall?


----------



## StructuredTrash (9 November 2019)

Ich gebe bei solchen FBs den letzten Befehl aus, den sie erhalten haben, und ein paar Statusvariablen. Die Minimalausstattung ist dabei
Busy - Befehl wird ausgeführt
Done - Befehl wurde erfolgreich ausgeführt
Fail - Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten


----------



## hecko (11 November 2019)

Moin Tmbiz

Ich programmiere alles was ich mache PackML konform. haubtsächlich in Rockwell. Da gibt es Framworks bzw. Software tamplates die PackML konform sind.
Jedoch gibt es dazu noch Endkundenvorgaben, die ihre eigene interpretation der PackML nutzen.

Long story short:
Ich meine Siemens hat auch eine vorlage für PackML. Wie gut die ist kann ich leider mangels erfahrung nicht sagen.

Gruß


----------



## Captain Future (13 November 2019)

PackML .... macht ihr Verpackungsmaschinen ? 
Welche Programmiersprachen kommen zum Einsatz ? 

Gruß


----------



## hecko (13 November 2019)

Moin.

Ich betreue verschiedene OEMs.
Daher nicht nur Verpackungs Maschinen wie Kartonaufricher oder Schlauchbeutel Maschienen.

Da ich das Prinzip der OMAC sehr mag, nutze ich PackML wann immer ich kann.
Es geht ja darum eine modulare Software zu bauen. In der man die verschiedenen Funktionen modular kombinieren kann.
Und ich habe grundlegene Sachen wir eine State Maschine und Betriebsartenumschaltung schon fertig.
Das braucht eigentliche jede Maschine.

Sprache ist meist Ladder. Vorallem da wo der entkunde zur diagnose mal ran muss.
Ansonsten bietet sich für viele Sachen ST an, da man damit vieles eleganter und kompakter lösen kann.

Gruß


Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle (13 November 2019)

Also, ich weiß, dass es PackML für die Simotion gab/gibt??? Man hat einen Projektbuilder (Exe-Datei), der einem das Grundgerüst erstellt. Das dann in ST, wenn ich recht erinnere und somit durchaus auch tauglich für andere SPS, wenn man ein wenig anpaßt.
Ich fand PackML auch nicht so übel. Völlig anders, als übliche SPS-Programme und wie so oft bei Standards natürlich teilweise mit Funktionen nund Datenstrukturen überladen, aber beherrschbar.
Schön fand ich, dass man Maschinen, die vor der eigenen laufen Signale senden kann, dass sie schneller oder langsamer laufen sollen etc. Alles schon im PackML implementiert. Wenn ich recht erinnere gibt es auch Schulungen zum Thema.


----------



## marlob (14 November 2019)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich recht erinnere gibt es auch Schulungen zum Thema.


Die Schulungen die ich gefunden habe, waren alle in den USA. Kennst du auch welche in Europa/Deutschland?

Wir nutze PackML auch wo ich kann. Von Siemens kann man sich auch für TIA ein Template herunter laden
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109475572


----------



## Ralle (14 November 2019)

marlob schrieb:


> Die Schulungen die ich gefunden habe, waren alle in den USA. Kennst du auch welche in Europa/Deutschland?
> 
> Wir nutze PackML auch wo ich kann. Von Siemens kann man sich auch für TIA ein Template herunter laden
> https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109475572



Ich kam leider nicht in den Genuß einer Schulung, weiß aber, dass es das auch in Deutschland gibt, ehemaliger Kollege war da. Gibt es nicht einen Verein, in dem so einige Firmen vertreten sind (u.a. auch P&G), die diesen "Standard" bauen und betreuen? evtl. gibt es da gute Infos zu Schulungen.


----------



## hecko (15 November 2019)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich kam leider nicht in den Genuß einer Schulung, weiß aber, dass es das auch in Deutschland gibt, ehemaliger Kollege war da. Gibt es nicht einen Verein, in dem so einige Firmen vertreten sind (u.a. auch P&G), die diesen "Standard" bauen und betreuen? evtl. gibt es da gute Infos zu Schulungen.


Ja der "Verein", der den Standard pflegt ist die OMAC.
Da sind Maschinenbauer, AutomatisierungsHersteller und Endkunden drin.

Das fiese ist, dass der Standard viele interpretationen zulässt. Ich kenn z.B. 2 Vorlagen von Rockwell(eine alte und die aktuelle). Eine in Rockwell die von P&G kommt (man muss ja eine eigene Suppe kochen). Und die Struktur die fest in Schneider Elau ist.

Wobei das Grundprinzip immer gleich ist. Wenn man eine kennt, ist es nicht schwer eine 2. Version zu nutzen.

Schulungen kenn ich auch nicht. Sprech doch einfach den Vertriebler von der entsprechenden Steuerungsplattform darauf an.

Gruß

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle (15 November 2019)

Das komische ist, bei P&G ab ich noch nie eine Maschine mit Pack-ML gesehen. War wahrscheinlich in den falschen Werken. ;-)


----------



## hecko (18 November 2019)

Ja kann sein...  Habe nur eine Presentation vom P&G Corporate Engineering. Ich meine Euskirchen hat PackML.
Manchmal weiß eine Hand nicht, was die andere tut, bzw. es gibt bestimmt Werke die da nicht mitgehen.


----------

